# Bilt Hamber Auto Wash



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Plans are a foot to provide a one-off sample run of Bilt Hamber's new Auto Wash concentrated shampoo.
So, for those interested in receiving 50mls of it, please form an orderly queue below, in list mode.

As if getting enough free shampoo to use twice through a foam gun or at least 5 times via the bucket and splosh method, there will also be an offer of £1 discount on each 300ml bottle purchased before 31st January 2008.

Just in case anyone's wondering - I'm in no way affiliated with Bilt Hamber. I just like their products, and am helping them to become more commonly thought of and used.

Should also add, this is limited to 75 people, and one sample per household.
Cut-off point is 16th December 2007. Deliveries commencing w/e 14th by 1st class post.

*Please can you email your address etc to [email protected] please mark the email Wash Sample* edited by Admin


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes please!

1.Kron


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kron said:


> Yes please!
> 
> 1.Kron


2. Avanti of course


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

1.Kron
2. Avanti 
3. DPN


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Me please, love their paint and rust stuff but I haven't had chance to try this yet.

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Can i have a sample please too.

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS


----------



## GTIKris (Jul 19, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT


----------



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti



Yes please, free is just the price range I like


----------



## 51Sneyd (Nov 6, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni


----------



## FrostWhiteBB4 (Jul 1, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

yes please
1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 18, 2007)

yes please
1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

yes please
1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

yes please
1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

yes please
1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you
36. Darren


----------



## JEFF (Feb 21, 2007)

yes please
1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you
36. Darren
37.Jeff


----------



## zcacogp (Oct 30, 2006)

If this is a real offer - I'd love some.

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you
36. Darren
37.Jeff[/QUOTE]
38. zcacogp (Oli)

Many thanks!

Oli.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you
36. Darren
37.Jeff[/quote]
38. zcacogp (Oli) 
39. Cliff


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you
36. Darren
37.Jeff[/quote]
38. zcacogp (Oli) 
39. Cliff
40. mistryn


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you
36. Darren
37.Jeff[/quote]
38. zcacogp (Oli) 
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Bugger too slow!!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6.whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34 Ivan
35. Cookiez - Thank you
36. Darren
37.Jeff[/quote]
38. zcacogp (Oli) 
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch
43. Flaming Dragon


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Pmsl!!!

Thank you Epoch


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay guys, now you do realise I don't have crystal balls, nor do I have an aunt called Meg or uncle called Derek, with a Liverpudlian accent - so can you all provide me with your name and address details, or else none of you'll get your samples!
e-mail is best - which can be found on page 14 of the Griot thread in the Group Buy section.
Use "auto wash sample" as the subject please, and what your member name is as well.
Ta muchly


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice _received_
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli) 
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch _received_
43. Flaming Dragon _received_

Who's Moffatt?
PM me so I can tick you off above please.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice received
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli) 
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon received
44. Chris'svr6

E-mail on it's way :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

PJS said:


> Okay guys, now you do realise I don't have crystal balls, nor do I have an aunt called Meg or uncle called Derek, with a Liverpudlian accent - so can you all provide me with your name and address details, or else none of you'll get your samples!
> e-mail is best - which can be found on page 14 of the Griot thread in the Group Buy section.
> Use "auto wash sample" as the subject please, and what your member name is as well.
> Ta muchly


And for those that cant be bother to look [email protected]


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice received
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon received
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds


----------



## final abode (Apr 18, 2007)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice received
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon received
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds
46. final abode


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice received
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon received
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds
46. final abode
47. daveb


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Me too please
1. Kron
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice received
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon received
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds
46. final abode
47. daveb
48. Gerry Connelly


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Guys, when you're adding yourselves, can you please use the QUOTE option.
Remove the "quote=xxx;xxxx" and "/quote", including the [ ] brackets, so it looks as below.
Otherwise the coloured text for whose info has been received doesn't work.

Cheers

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_received_)
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff (_received_)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon (_received_)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

PJS said:


> Guys, when you're adding yourselves, can you please use the QUOTE option.
> Remove the "quote=xxx;xxxx" and "/quote", including the [ ] brackets, so it looks as below.
> Otherwise the coloured text for whose info has been received doesn't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_received_)
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff (_received_)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon (_received_)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine
50. Sisson


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

Join Date: Mar 2006
Posts: 388 1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (received)
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff (received)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon (received)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine
50. Sisson 
51. Pink_elephant


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (received)
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff (received)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon (received)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine
50. Sisson 
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_received_)
7. Sparkycasual
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff (_received_)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon (_received_)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_received_)
7. Sparkycasual (_received_)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (_received_)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff (_received_)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon (_received_)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (_received_)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

PJS said:


> 1. Kron (_received_)
> 2. Avanti
> 3. DPN
> 4. PhillipM
> ...


54.Lois97


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (received)
7. Sparkycasual (received)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (received)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff
38. zcacogp (Oli)
39. Cliff (received)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch received
43. Flaming Dragon (received)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (received)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity
54.surgemaster


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_received_)
7. Sparkycasual (_received_)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (_received_)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff (_received_)
38. zcacogp 
39. Cliff (_received_)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch (_received_)
43. Flaming Dragon (_received_)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (_received_)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (_received_)

Jeez, you give people simple instructions and they still can't keep to the script!
I've serious reservations that those of you who can't follow said simple instructions should be let loose with water, never mind a shampoo and mitt!
:wall:


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

PJS said:


> 1. Kron (_received_)
> 2. Avanti
> 3. DPN
> 4. PhillipM
> ...


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (received)
7. Sparkycasual (received)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (received)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff (received)
38. zcacogp 
39. Cliff (received)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch (received)
43. Flaming Dragon (received)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (received)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (received)
56. ToLearn
57. Dasco


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_received_)
7. Sparkycasual (_received_)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (_received_)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff (_received_)
38. zcacogp 
39. Cliff (_received_)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch (_received_)
43. Flaming Dragon (_received_)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (_received_)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (_received_)
56. ToLearn
57.Dasco


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (received)
7. Sparkycasual (received)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (received)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff (received)
38. zcacogp 
39. Cliff (received)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch (received)
43. Flaming Dragon (received)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (received)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (received)
56. ToLearn
57. Dasco
58. Sanchez


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps please make sure you email PJS with address etc !

[email protected]


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Address Emailed 
Many thanks for this Offer.

1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (received)
7. Sparkycasual (received)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (received)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff (received)
38. zcacogp 
39. Cliff (received)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch (received)
43. Flaming Dragon (received)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (received)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (received)
56. ToLearn
57. Dasco
58. Sanchez
59. Harley


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti
3. DPN
4. PhillipM
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (received)
7. Sparkycasual (received)
8. 306chris
9. richard123
10. EP02JAY
11. dotnetdave
12. GlynRS2
13. NKS
14. GTIKris
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai
19. s-line
20. Wozza (received)
21. jimbo1
22. 7MAT
23. Bertie
24. Sharpy24
25. pre620ti
26. 51Sneyd
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph
29. stoneyfordni
30. FrostWhiteBB4
31. Garfie_1999
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren
37. Jeff (received)
38. zcacogp 
39. Cliff (received)
40. mistryn
41. Neil_S
42. Epoch (received)
43. Flaming Dragon (received)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly
49. Gleammachine (received)
50. Sisson
51. Pink_elephant
52. IanG
53. nSanity
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (received)
56. ToLearn
57. Dasco
58. Sanchez
59. Harley
60. S1mmo440


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti (_received_)
3. DPN
4. PhillipM (_Sent_)
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_Sent_)
7. Sparkycasual (_received_)
8. 306chris (_received_)
9. richard123 (_received_)
10. EP02JAY (_received_)
11. dotnetdave (_received_)
12. GlynRS2 (_received_)
13. NKS
14. GTIKris (_received_)
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101 (_received_)
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai (_received_)
19. s-line
20. Wozza (_received_)
21. jimbo1 _received_)
22. 7MAT (_received_)
23. Bertie (_received_)
24. Sharpy24 (_received_)
25. pre620ti (_received_)
26. 51Sneyd (_received_)
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph (_received_)
29. stoneyfordni (_received_)
30. FrostWhiteBB4 (_received_)
31. Garfie_1999 (_received_)
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR (_received_)
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren (_received_)
37. Jeff (_received_)
38. zcacogp (_received_)
39. Cliff (_Sent_)
40. mistryn (_received_)
41. Neil_S (_received_)
42. Epoch (_Sent_)
43. Flaming Dragon (_Sent_)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly (_received_)
49. Gleammachine (_received_)
50. Sisson (_received_)
51. Pink_elephant (_received_)
52. IanG (_received_)
53. nSanity (_received_)
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (_received_)
56. ToLearn (_received_)
57. Dasco (_received_)
58. Sanchez (_received_)
59. Harley (_received_)
60. S1mmo440 (_received_)
61. Deanoecosse (_received_)
62. Wentworth Man (_received_)
63. MikeJ (_received_)
64. andyb (_received_)
65. Swordjo (_received_)
66. RS4 (_received_)
67: ianFRST (_received_)
68: ExtinctBloke (_received_)
69: bidderman1969 (_received_)
70: bigpikle (_received_)
71: Too late, time's up!

I was hoping to start posting today, but the container hasn't yet arrived, so it may be Monday at the earliest I get deliveries going.
The first 5 respondents will be getting theirs sent tomorrow - straight from my own personal bottle!
Consider yourselves privileged!! 

Would those who're not marked as RECEIVED, please endeavour to e-mail me (original post) with your info.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine has just arrived on a Sunday :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho 

May have to give it a try in a while, when the frost and fog clears :wall:  

Many thanks for organising this PJS. Also could you give me an idea of how much to use per standard bucket.

Cheers

Cliff


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 18, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Mine has just arrived on a Sunday :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> May have to give it a try in a while, when the frost and fog clears :wall:
> 
> ...


Nice one Cliff..let us know how it goes please. I think it's 5ml (or 1 teaspoon) for a standard bucket.

All the best,

Shaun


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Cheers Shaun :thumb: 

Going to give it a go in a minute :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Glad to see you got yours - I know Whizzer got his last week, so I hope the other recipients get theirs tomorrow or Thursday.
Still no sign of the 5L can after a week and a bit from being sent!
I'll be talking to BH tomorrow about this and will see about extending the money off period to Feb, even though it's no fault of theirs.
I'll endeavour to get the rest out the same day or day after it arrives with me.

Meanwhile, can those listed above, without SENT or RECEIVED next to their name, please e-mail me their details by midnight Sunday 13th January.
Any member's whose details have still not been received at that point will unfortunately be removed from the list.

No need to reply - I'm trying to keep this thread as it is to make life easier for editing when details are received and samples sent.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Got the word yesterday that we have some packages languishing _somewhere_ in the Chelmsford depot of our carrier. Not sure right now, if they didn't go out or have simply been back shifted to the hub and not returned to us properly.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Got mine, cheers for sorting this out 

Shall treat the heap to a christmas wash!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Am I correct in thinking received means you have received my details rather than I have received the sample


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Indeed.
It'll be up to each individual to e-mail or PM me when they have in in their mitts, or add their comments/pics to the 2 threads already running in Wash & Clay section.


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

still not had mine delivered


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Did you get my details?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dasco said:


> still not had mine delivered


dont think yours has been sent yet, along with mine


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Still waiting and still hopeful.....will corner the postie tomorrow!!


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

1. Kron (received)
2. Avanti (received)
3. DPN
4. PhillipM (Sent)
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (Sent)
7. Sparkycasual (received)
8. 306chris (received)
9. richard123 (received)
10. EP02JAY (received)
11. dotnetdave (received)
12. GlynRS2 (received)
13. NKS
14. GTIKris (received)
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101
17. The Apprentice (received)
18. Cheezemonkhai (received)
19. s-line
20. Wozza (received)
21. jimbo1 (received)
22. 7MAT (received)
23. Bertie (received)
24. Sharpy24 (received)
25. pre620ti (received)
26. 51Sneyd (received)
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph (received)
29. stoneyfordni (received)
30. FrostWhiteBB4 (received)
31. Garfie_1999 (received)
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR (received)
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren (received)
37. Jeff (received)
38. zcacogp (received)
39. Cliff (Arrived)
40. mistryn (received)
41. Neil_S (received)
42. Epoch (Sent)
43. Flaming Dragon (Arrived)
44. Chris'svr6
45. Deanchilds (received)
46. final abode (received)
47. daveb (received)
48. Gerry Connelly (received)
49. Gleammachine (received)
50. Sisson (received)
51. Pink_elephant (received)
52. IanG (received)
53. nSanity (received)
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (received)
56. ToLearn (received)
57. Dasco (received)
58. Sanchez
59. Harley (received)
60. S1mmo440 (received)
61. Deanoecosse (received)
62. Wentworth Man (received)
63. MikeJ (received)
64. andyb (received)
65. Swordjo (received)
66. RS4 (received)
67: ianFRST (received)
68: ExtinctBloke (received)
69: bidderman1969 (received)
70: bigpikle (received)
71: Too late, time's up!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Should have the container today or tomorrow, hopefully.
Xmas and some weird courier activity (like returning it to their depot apparently!) put a major stumbling block in the way.
Be assured that as soon as I get it, I'll be decanting and sending them out.

Pug_101 - e-mail me your details, I don't believe I have them yet, hence why you're showing as not having been received.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

You should have my details from the griot bag deal.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Details resent


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Update:

1. Kron (_received_)
2. Avanti (_received_)
3. DPN
4. PhillipM (_Sent_)
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_Sent_)
7. Sparkycasual (_received_)
8. 306chris (_received_)
9. richard123 (_received_)
10. EP02JAY (_received_)
11. dotnetdave (_received_)
12. GlynRS2 (_received_)
13. NKS
14. GTIKris (_received_)
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101 (_received_)
17. The Apprentice (_received_)
18. Cheezemonkhai (_received_)
19. s-line
20. Wozza (_received_)
21. jimbo1 _received_)
22. 7MAT (_received_)
23. Bertie (_received_)
24. Sharpy24 (_received_)
25. pre620ti (_received_)
26. 51Sneyd (_received_)
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph (_received_)
29. stoneyfordni (_received_)
30. FrostWhiteBB4 (_received_)
31. Garfie_1999 (_received_)
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR (_received_)
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren (_received_)
37. Jeff (_received_)
38. zcacogp (_received_)
39. Cliff (_Sent_)
40. mistryn (_received_)
41. Neil_S (_received_)
42. Epoch (_Sent_)
43. Flaming Dragon (_Sent_)
44. Chris'svr6 _received_)
45. Deanchilds (_received_)
46. final abode (_received_)
47. daveb (_received_)
48. Gerry Connelly (_received_)
49. Gleammachine (_received_)
50. Sisson (_received_)
51. Pink_elephant (_received_)
52. IanG (_received_)
53. nSanity (_received_)
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (_received_)
56. ToLearn (_received_)
57. Dasco (_received_)
58. Sanchez (_received_)
59. Harley (_received_)
60. S1mmo440 (_received_)
61. Deanoecosse (_received_)
62. Wentworth Man (_received_)
63. MikeJ (_received_)
64. andyb (_received_)
65. Swordjo (_received_)
66. RS4 (_received_)
67: ianFRST (_received_)
68: ExtinctBloke (_received_)
69: bidderman1969 (_received_)
70: bigpikle (_received_)
71: Too late, time's up!

Would those who're not marked as RECEIVED, please endeavour to e-mail me (original post) with your info.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Right, not long in - well, about an hour or so.
5L container had arrived, and the first 20 bottles have now been decanted.
Will do the rest tomorrow, and get the necessary jiffy bags hopefully.
Shipping should commence on Wednesday.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

should do a stand-by list for anyone to replace anyone who doesnt send details?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe worry about that once the deadline has passed - for now I'd rather take care of those above whom have been waiting very patiently for the sample promised them almost a month ago!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

okey dokey, just a suggestion, lol


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Sorry for being slow on this.....i'll re-send my details.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Update time again:

1. Kron (_Sent_)
2. Avanti (_Sent_)
3. DPN
4. PhillipM (_Sent_)
5. Slim V5
6. whizzer (_Sent_)
7. Sparkycasual (_Sent_)
8. 306chris (_Sent_)
9. richard123 (_Sent_)
10. EP02JAY (_Sent_)
11. dotnetdave (_Sent_)
12. GlynRS2 (_Sent_)
13. NKS
14. GTIKris (_Sent_)
15. Gatecrasher3
16. Pug_101 (_Sent_)
17. The Apprentice (_Sent_)
18. Cheezemonkhai (_Sent_)
19. s-line
20. Wozza (_Sent_)
21. jimbo1 _Sent_)
22. 7MAT (_Sent_)
23. Bertie (_Sent_)
24. Sharpy24 (_Sent_)
25. pre620ti (_Sent_)
26. 51Sneyd (_Sent_)
27. CupraRcleanR
28. d6dph (_Sent_)
29. stoneyfordni (_Sent_)
30. FrostWhiteBB4 (_received_)
31. Garfie_1999 (_Sent_)
32. robsonj
33. ShaunR (_Sent_)
34. Ivan
35. Cookiez
36. Darren (_Sent_)
37. Jeff (_Sent_)
38. zcacogp (_Sent_)
39. Cliff (_Sent_)
40. mistryn (_Sent_)
41. Neil_S (_Sent_)
42. Epoch (_Sent_)
43. Flaming Dragon (_Sent_)
44. Chris'svr6 _Sent_)
45. Deanchilds (_Sent_)
46. final abode (_Sent_)
47. daveb (_Sent_)
48. Gerry Connelly (_Sent_)
49. Gleammachine (_Sent_)
50. Sisson (_Sent_)
51. Pink_elephant (_Sent_)
52. IanG (_Sent_)
53. nSanity (_Sent_)
54. lois97
55. surgemaster (_Sent_)
56. ToLearn (_Sent_)
57. Dasco (_Sent_)
58. Sanchez (_Sent_)
59. Harley (_Sent_)
60. S1mmo440 (_Sent_)
61. Deanoecosse (_Sent_)
62. Wentworth Man (_Sent_)
63. MikeJ (_Sent_)
64. andyb (_Sent_)
65. Swordjo (_Sent_)
66. RS4 (_Sent_)
67: ianFRST (_Sent_)
68: ExtinctBloke (_received_)
69: bidderman1969 (_Sent_)
70: bigpikle (_Sent_)
71: Too late, time's up!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks mate, mine just dropped through the door, will give it a go at the weekend!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think mine just did too, clear liquid in a clear tube with a black lid? lol


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I must admit I wondered what it was at first!


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine has just turned up too mate! Again wasnt sure what it was, spent 5 minutes sniffing it :lol: Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

much appreciated tho PJS !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheers Phil,

Received mine this morning and much appreciated will let you know my findings when it eventually stops raining.:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

What do you mean when it stops raining? There's a free rinse cycle going on there! 
:lol:

Good stuff


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just got mine too :thumb:

BIG thanks for organising this, as i can imagine posting 70 of those little buggers was a right PITA :wave:

......quick, I see a tiny patch of blue sky


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

mine came today as well totally forgot about it :lol: 

thanks for organising this, hopefully try it at the weekend


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

.. and a big thanks to Phil from me too. Although when I first heard about it, I thought someone was having a laugh (which is when I got directed here). :lol: 

Cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Got mine, nice job and thanks for your efforts.

Do we have a mixing ratio for this in ml?

Cheers


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

got mine this morning as well, just abig thank you from me for organising this:thumb: 

from the reviews ive read i cant wait to try it for myself
where can i buy this shampoo from?:thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Received sample today and will try as soon as weather permits, many tks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Do we have a mixing ratio for this in ml?
> 
> Cheers


5ml (one teaspoon/medicine type spoon) for a typical bucket...


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

thats a lot got mine this morning!


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Recieved mine today, Thanks!

How do we go about getting the discount when we want to buy the retail bottle?


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

got mine today, Thankyou


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Kron said:


> Recieved mine today, Thanks!
> 
> How do we go about getting the discount when we want to buy the retail bottle?


Kron,

I would suggest that you drop a post in Pro Detailing, or Elite's areas. They are the 2 outlets at the moment for the Wash, Balm and Clay. Then, when you've done that, they'll probably ask me for a deal and I'll suck through my teeth, and so the dance begins. 

I look forward to seeing the feedback chaps. :thumb:


----------



## final abode (Apr 18, 2007)

recieved mine today as well :thumb: big thanks


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Got my sample today - many thanks. 

Took me a minute to work-out what it was and who is was from as it came without label or compliment slip.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Got mine this morning, altough had to explain to the family what it was as it wasnt labelled up.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

haha, i was just about to post a thread saying wtf is this.....

i now know. thanks  will give it a try on saturday


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Recieved mine today with thanks, will try it on the 30th Jan as I am away for a week :thumb:


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Got mine this morning too, many many thanks PJS and Bilt Hamber


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got mine as well :thumb: 

I'll give it a go at the weekend if the weather improves:lol:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Received sample today...just need a dirty car now....


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Received mine today too, I have a dirty (ish) car tucked in the garage ready for a test too.

Just need a day off with reasonable weather now. 

Thank you very much for organising this :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> 5ml (one teaspoon/medicine type spoon) for a typical bucket...


Yep noticed that on the first post, but my bucket is 15L and I guess typical bucket is 5L. Hence my asking.


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> haha, i was just about to post a thread saying wtf is this.....
> 
> i now know. thanks


Ha Ha me too i even tasted it Hmmm soapy










Cheers for this:thumb:

Looking at the postage and the cost of packaging!:doublesho 
Can you let me have your paypal address and i will be very pleased to send you a few bob towards it.
Cheers


----------



## 51Sneyd (Nov 6, 2007)

PJS got in from work and there it was :thumb: 
Many thanks.
Got a dirty rexy to try in on (hopefully) Saturday or I will have to turn up to the Stoke meet in a dirty car (unless I can get Autobrite to have a go at it  ).


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Received mine today. Hope to try it at the weekend if the weather improves.
Many Thanks :thumb:


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Received mine today as well.

Most grateful...will try it this weekend if it ever stops pi**ing down!

Andrew


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Received today.....Thank you


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

me also , just need a chance to try it out 

cheers again fella


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

Many thanks PJS, can't wait to get testing!


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

recieved today,many thanks. Now only need the weather to get with it and i can try another new product. :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

bilt-hamber kid said:


> .. and a big thanks to Phil from me too. Although when I first heard about it, I thought someone was having a laugh (which is when I got directed here). :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate. :thumb:


No problem, although we'll see if you're still as thankful once I've sent you the bill for the bottles, postage, and envelopes!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Harley said:


> Cheers for this:thumb:
> 
> Looking at the postage and the cost of packaging!:doublesho
> Can you let me have your paypal address and i will be very pleased to send you a few bob towards it.


No need - BH are footing the bill as it was supposed to be a Xmas prezie from them to you, with me doing the donkey work!
Given, as you'll have seen, the amount of times I've suggested members try one of the 3 current BH products, this was an easy way for a number of you to see why I champion it as much as I do, and hopefully grab some from the two trader members here.

With £1 off the Auto Wash until Feb 28th, for those listed only, it was a chance to turn you on to something you'd have dismissed since it's not that widely known about.
So, hope you all like it and when you get a chance to use it, will add your comments (positive/neutral/negative) in the threads already running in Wash & Clay - it'll prove useful feedback for BH, as well as future/current members wondering what shampoo to consider.


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

recived mine yesterday and im just hopeing for the weather to hold off for at least five minuets and ill give it a go
Dave


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Recieved mine yesterday thanks :thumb: , will try it at the weekend if the weather is ok.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Recieved mine this morning, Thans again


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

got mine yesterday, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

seems everyone got theirs yesterday the postal service here always seems to be behind every other part of britain


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> 5ml (one teaspoon/medicine type spoon) for a typical bucket...


:doublesho

is that all??????? what size are the sample bottles it was sent in? sounds like this stuff goes a long, long way :detailer: :detailer: :detailer: :detailer:


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

finally got mine will try it this weekend


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Got mine yesterday, I thought someone was trying to kill me via the post! I couldn't work out what it was, cheers


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

PJS said:


> No need - BH are footing the bill as it was supposed to be a Xmas prezie from them to you, with me doing the donkey work!
> Given, as you'll have seen, the amount of times I've suggested members try one of the 3 current BH products, this was an easy way for a number of you to see why I champion it as much as I do, and hopefully grab some from the two trader members here.
> 
> With £1 off the Auto Wash until Feb 28th, for those listed only, it was a chance to turn you on to something you'd have dismissed since it's not that widely known about.
> So, hope you all like it and when you get a chance to use it, will add your comments (positive/neutral/negative) in the threads already running in Wash & Clay - it'll prove useful feedback for BH, as well as future/current members wondering what shampoo to consider.


Where can you redeem this £1 off?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> :doublesho
> 
> is that all??????? what size are the sample bottles it was sent in? sounds like this stuff goes a long, long way


Approx. 50ml, give or take. It is concentrated, and if you'd gone back to the original post, I've intimated there's enough to do 2-3 foam washes or 5-8 bucket washes, depending on the hardness of your water, even though the product contains water softening ingredients.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Placed my findings from today as promised in the wash section cheers again Phil.:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Where can you redeem this £1 off?


Point your name in Elite or Pro-Detailing's direction, and link to this thread, and they'll deduct the money once they've confirmed the two tally.
If you plan on buying some other BH stuff, like Surfex HD or other items (other than Auto Clay and Balm) that neither trader members carry, then you can do it direct with BH.
So, if you opt for AW, AC, or AB or any combination thereof, you will be asked to contact either of the 2 dealers above.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent, Just have to hope mine turns up in time for the weekend


----------



## GTIKris (Jul 19, 2007)

Received my sample on tuesday, fingers crossed the weather will be ok on sunday so I can try it out. Many thanks!


----------



## Wentworth Man (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumb: Mine arrived this morning - time to appoint a minister for floods so it brightens up for the weekend.
Many thanks


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

For the benefit of Elite and Pro-Detailing:

1. Kron (_Sent_)
2. Avanti (_Sent_)
3. 
4. PhillipM (_Sent_)
5. 
6. whizzer (_Sent_)
7. Sparkycasual (_Sent_)
8. 306chris (_Sent_)
9. richard123 (_Sent_)
10. EP02JAY (_Sent_)
11. dotnetdave (_Sent_)
12. GlynRS2 (_Sent_)
13. NKS(_Sent_)
14. GTIKris (_Sent_)
15. 
16. Pug_101 (_Sent_)
17. The Apprentice (_Sent_)
18. Cheezemonkhai (_Sent_)
19. s-line (_Sent_)
20. Wozza (_Sent_)
21. jimbo1 _Sent_)
22. 7MAT (_Sent_)
23. Bertie (_Sent_)
24. Sharpy24 (_Sent_)
25. pre620ti (_Sent_)
26. 51Sneyd (_Sent_)
27. 
28. d6dph (_Sent_)
29. stoneyfordni (_Sent_)
30. FrostWhiteBB4 (_Sent_)
31. Garfie_1999 (_Sent_)
32. 
33. ShaunR (_Sent_)
34. 
35. sv(_Sent_)
36. Darren (_Sent_)
37. Jeff (_Sent_)
38. zcacogp (_Sent_)
39. Cliff (_Sent_)
40. mistryn (_Sent_)
41. Neil_S (_Sent_)
42. Epoch (_Sent_)
43. Flaming Dragon (_Sent_)
44. Chris'svr6 _Sent_)
45. Deanchilds (_Sent_)
46. final abode (_Sent_)
47. daveb (_Sent_)
48. Gerry Connelly (_Sent_)
49. Gleammachine (_Sent_)
50. Sisson (_Sent_)
51. Pink_elephant (_Sent_)
52. IanG (_Sent_)
53. nSanity (_Sent_)
54. CLN(_Sent_)
55. surgemaster (_Sent_)
56. ToLearn (_Sent_)
57. Dasco (_Sent_)
58. Sanchez (_Sent_)
59. Harley (_Sent_)
60. S1mmo440 (_Sent_)
61. Deanoecosse (_Sent_)
62. Wentworth Man (_Sent_)
63. MikeJ (_Sent_)
64. andyb (_Sent_)
65. Swordjo (_Sent_)
66. RS4 (_Sent_)
67: ianFRST (_Sent_)
68: cytefx(_Sent_)
69: bidderman1969 (_Sent_)
70: bigpikle (_Sent_)
71: That's the lot!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

*No more replies please chaps - if you received yours either PM me to say so, or add your comments to the review threads already running in Wash & Clay once you've had a chance to assess it.
Leaving this as the last post will help our two trader members see with ease who's entitled to the discount.

Ta muchly*


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

PJS said:


> Plans are a foot to provide a one-off sample run of Bilt Hamber's new Auto Wash concentrated shampoo.
> So, for those interested in receiving 50mls of it, please form an orderly queue below, in list mode.
> 
> As if getting enough free shampoo to use twice through a foam gun or at least 5 times via the bucket and splosh method, there will also be an offer of £1 discount on each 300ml bottle purchased before 31st January 2008.
> ...


Received my sample of the wash and delighted with the results so, as suggested above I contacted pro detailing to confirm what the promotion code was to obtain the 1 pound discount on my 2 bottle order, to be advised that there is no discount on the price of 6.95. Elite Cars have only 2 products on their site neither of which is the car wash.Hambert's direct apparently is 8.95.
Confusion reigns!
A strange way to launch a product!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i beileve elite cars have got some on order, not sure when it will be in

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=54924


----------



## cytefx (Dec 27, 2007)

Have received the item today (would of pm'ed you but I do not have enough posts yet)

hopefully weather sticks ok this weekend and it can be tested.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

package reveived, will let you know how it goes:thumb: 

Thanks


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got mine and tried it very impressed and when some of the suppliers get some in stock I'll buy a bottle :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I got round to trying this sample today using the power washer, to be honest I am always scepticle about mail order only products, however I was impressed with this, foams up well doesn't stay for long but long enough, rinses off nicely taking a weeks worth of traffic film with it and left a nice finish once the car was dried.
Recommended :thumb:


----------



## 10993 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just ordered a bottle, direct from bilt-hamber. great service was here next day. The product was really good, one of the best i have tried.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

so is thisa stuff better than the snow stuff etc. I use snow foam with my Gil but I'd say it does not remove a lot.....if this is stronger it would be great for winter as long as it does not strip lsp or waxes???

Did not like the sound of 
" gently and effectively clean your paintwork before waxing"

or 

"there is less matter to remove from your paintwork prior to polishing"


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sav, go read the user reviews in Wash & Clay - you'll be then in a better position to assess if this is for you or not.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I got round to trying this sample today using the power washer, to be honest I am always scepticle about mail order only products, however I was impressed with this, foams up well doesn't stay for long but long enough, rinses off nicely taking a weeks worth of traffic film with it and left a nice finish once the car was dried.
> Recommended :thumb:


Now that is high praise indeed :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I tried mine out the other week too, impressed, it has the characteristics of the Zaino Z7 and Duragloss 901, the lubricity is great for such a small amount of product.

In using it, at certain points in washing the car I found it to grip my paint slightly more than my other two favourite shampoos, but all in all it was very similar to them.

I still prefer 901 and Z7 over it, but it is a good shampoo.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> I tried mine out the other week too, impressed, it has the characteristics of the Zaino Z7 and Duragloss 901, the lubricity is great for such a small amount of product.
> 
> In using it, at certain points in washing the car I found it to grip my paint slightly more than my other two favourite shampoos, but all in all it was very similar to them.


Thanks guys for the feedback. Just a bit more info - autowash is designed to clean only and *not* leave any residue. We've intentionally left any lube imparting additives such as waxes and certain cationic surfactants as they leave smearing and residue on glass - plus they can upset the bond of subsequent finishing product.


----------

